# I don't like meat



## gtbmed (Jul 29, 2010)

The past few years, my appetite for meat has declined.  I just don't like eating meat much anymore.  Is a diet with eggs, milk, and whey enough to make up for it?  I also like beans/lentils which can be decent protein sources.

Would this diet work?  Current trying to bulk a bit.

Weight: 178lbs.
BF: 15%

10 extra large eggs
3 tbsp. olive oil
2 servings of whey protein
3 cups skim milk
2 tbsp. natural peanut butter

170g protein, 150g fat, 67g carbs

flame away


----------



## PushAndPull (Jul 29, 2010)

I think it will work fine. Maybe try to eat some fish. I'm sure you're taking fish oils right?


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Jul 29, 2010)

Jesus christ, 10 extra large eggs? I would hate to be your girlfriend! Perhaps some nuts too? I dunno, might add a little variation.


----------



## gtbmed (Jul 29, 2010)

Muscle_Girl said:


> Jesus christ, 10 extra large eggs? I would hate to be your girlfriend! Perhaps some nuts too? I dunno, might add a little variation.



The funny thing is that I enjoy cooking and cook often for other people.  I experiment with new recipes a lot.

But to do all that for myself is kind of pointless.  Plus, eggs are cheap.

Edit: Yeah, I take fish oils daily.


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Jul 29, 2010)

Yea, but I am concerned about the digestion part, probably make someone pass out if they went in the washroom after you, or if you pulled the covers over someones head.. wow.


----------



## PushAndPull (Jul 29, 2010)

Muscle_Girl said:


> Yea, but I am concerned about the digestion part, probably make someone pass out if they went in the washroom after you, or if you pulled the covers over someones head.. wow.



Somebody give you a Dutch Oven?


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Jul 29, 2010)

No, but I can damn well imagine what 10 eggs would do!


----------



## PushAndPull (Jul 29, 2010)

Muscle_Girl said:


> No, but I can damn well imagine what 10 eggs would do!



Ahhh, you don't know what you're missing


----------



## KelJu (Jul 29, 2010)

From all the information I have seen, eggs are better than beef, pork, and chicken anyway as long as you can manage the macros. Sure is a lot of fat in that many eggs. 

I am an egg fan myself. After hitting the wall on my diet I added calories to break out of it. I just just ate my special KelJu's egg surprise. 

3 eggs, 2 servings of egg beaters, 1/2 cup shredded cheese, 1/2 cup pace picante sauce, and 2 cups steamed broccoli. Bake all of that in the oven for 10 minutes on broil. Best shit I ever ate!


----------



## Jodi (Jul 30, 2010)

eggs are the most complete protein of any other single protein available.  If that is what you enjoy, eat up!  Looking at your diet though....you need veggies, and lots of em 

KJ, and others, here is a recipe for you if you like eggs:  brush a cast iron pan with olive oil (if you don't have a cast iron pan then add 2tsp. of olive oil in the pan and follow the non oven receipe).

Slice up a red bliss or new potato thin; layer it in the bottom of the pan (regular or cast iron).  Put baby spinach as the next layer.  Put it on the stove top on medium for about 5 mins.  Preheat your stove top first though.  Scramble about 4 eggs and pour on top of the mixture and wait until you hear the potato's sizzling. Add a thin layer of cheese on the top. If you do not have a cast iron pan, put the cover on and put it on very low for 25 mins.  If you have a cast iron pan, before you start, pre-heat the oven to 325 degrees.  Once your hear the potatoes starting to sizzle then put it in the oven for 15 mins.  Let it cool down for 5 mins, slice and serve.   

Yummy   Potato, spinach, Frittata!

I love spices so I usually add a little bit of sea salt and pepper, sage and oregano to the eggs.


----------



## Phineas (Jul 30, 2010)

KelJu said:


> From all the information I have seen, eggs are better than beef, pork, and chicken anyway as long as you can manage the macros. Sure is a lot of fat in that many eggs.
> 
> I am an egg fan myself. After hitting the wall on my diet I added calories to break out of it. I just just ate my special KelJu's egg surprise.
> 
> 3 eggs, 2 servings of egg beaters, 1/2 cup shredded cheese, 1/2 cup pace picante sauce, and 2 cups steamed broccoli. Bake all of that in the oven for 10 minutes on broil. Best shit I ever ate!



I just came all over the ceiling.



Jodi said:


> eggs are the most complete protein of any other single protein available.  If that is what you enjoy, eat up!  Looking at your diet though....you need veggies, and lots of em



I agree that eggs are the optimal protein source. Their bioavailability is something like 98% -- the highest of all protein sources. Plus, they're loaded with monounsaturated fat and HDL cholesterol -- which converts LDL cholesterol into testosterone. 

The only potential problem I can see in this is the high saturated fat you'll be taking in. I'm not familiar with the fat content of an extra-large egg; I eat large eggs. One of those has 2g saturated fat, so 10 eggs would be 20g, which actually isn't bad. I imagine 10 extra large eggs would provide 30-35g saturated, which is also fine. As long as you're not eating anything oddly high in saturated fat you're fine. PB has some, but not much. I eat about 32g saturated fat a day, but take in 90g mono and 35g poly so it's pretty balanced. If you're supplementing with fish oil as well you'll be covering your mono and poly very nicely. Also, I suppose with the exclusion of red meats your saturated fat intake just dropped quite a bit.

This is an interesting idea. What do you eat for veges and grains? What are your total calories and macros? I imagine the diet you posted was only your primary protein/fat sources? I can't imagine a bulking diet with 67g carbs, all of which is lactose.


----------



## gtbmed (Jul 30, 2010)

I'm not too worried about saturated fat.  Eggs have some and so does peanut butter, but those are probably the only sources of saturated fat I'll be eating.

For veggies I really like raw spinach.  I don't eat many grains though, not sure if that is OK.


----------



## Phineas (Jul 30, 2010)

gtbmed said:


> I'm not too worried about saturated fat.  Eggs have some and so does peanut butter, but those are probably the only sources of saturated fat I'll be eating.
> 
> For veggies I really like raw spinach.  I don't eat many grains though, not sure if that is OK.



The macros you listed give a daily calorie total of 2,300. That's very low for a bulk. I *cut* at 2,600-2,800. Just seems like an odd approach to bulking. How are you going to provide enough energy without carbs, let alone running such low calories?


----------



## gtbmed (Jul 30, 2010)

I figured ~15 cals/lb. of LBM would be good for bulking.  Let me know if that's wrong because I've never really done a dedicated bulk before.  I usually just eat an amount close to my maintenance.


----------



## Phineas (Jul 30, 2010)

gtbmed said:


> I figured ~15 cals/lb. of LBM would be good for bulking.  Let me know if that's wrong because I've never really done a dedicated bulk before.  I usually just eat an amount close to my maintenance.



How much do you weigh? What's your maintenance?


----------



## Jodi (Jul 30, 2010)

Phineas said:


> I just came all over the ceiling.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dietary fats and cholesterol have little effect on blood cholesterol levels unless you are predisposed.  Sat fats have such a bad rap.  Each egg actually only has 1.5 grams of saturated fat out of the entire 5g of fat that an egg has.  That is so minor an even at 10 eggs a day.


----------



## Phineas (Jul 30, 2010)

Jodi said:


> Dietary fats and cholesterol have little effect on blood cholesterol levels unless you are predisposed.  Sat fats have such a bad rap.  Each egg actually only has 1.5 grams of saturated fat out of the entire 5g of fat that an egg has.  That is so minor an even at 10 eggs a day.



A large eggs has 2g saturated. He's talking about x-large. And yes, I said this wouldn't be an issue so long as he doesn't take in any foods really high in saturated, which I'm sure won't be an issue with no meat in the diet.

Hmm, I always read HDL helped clear LDL? Is there a difference between "blood cholesterol" and "cholesterol"?

Also, I know saturated has its role for the heart/stress/testosterone. I eat about 30g a day. However, I just like to throw a warning out there to people to not overdo it, or to at least ensure they have sufficient poly and especially mono.


----------



## Jodi (Jul 30, 2010)

Sorry, I don't think I explained it all right.  Dietary cholesterol has little effect on blood cholesterol levels unless you are already susceptible for high cholesterol.  

Blood cholesterol, also called serum cholesterol, is produced in the liver and floats around in our bloodstream. Blood cholesterol is High-Density Lipoprotein (HDL), and Low-Density Lipoprotein (LDL).  Dietary cholesterol is the cholesterol in the foods we eat.

Eggs contain mostly polyunsaturated fat, which can actually lower blood cholesterol.  I've found sites that say 1.5g of sat fat per large egg, others say 1 and others say 2.  Either way the amount, IMO, is minuscule. Plus with it being the purest form of protein available, how can you go wrong


----------



## Phineas (Jul 30, 2010)

Jodi said:


> Sorry, I don't think I explained it all right.  Dietary cholesterol has little effect on blood cholesterol levels unless you are already susceptible for high cholesterol.
> 
> Blood cholesterol, also called serum cholesterol, is produced in the liver and floats around in our bloodstream. Blood cholesterol is High-Density Lipoprotein (HDL), and Low-Density Lipoprotein (LDL).  Dietary cholesterol is the cholesterol in the foods we eat.
> 
> Eggs contain mostly polyunsaturated fat, which can actually lower blood cholesterol.  I've found sites that say 1.5g of sat fat per large egg, others say 1 and others say 2.  Either way the amount, IMO, is minuscule. Plus with it being the purest form of protein available, how can you go wrong



Interesting. Thanks for the info!

So, if dietary cholesterol has little effect on blood cholesterol then what is all the huff about foods high in cholesterol? I know that the cholesterol in eggs are said to be beneficial, but what about fatty deep-fried foods, for instance? Assuming an individual isn't predisoposed to high-cholesterol levels than how would LDL develop in the blood stream? If dietary cholesterol doesn't affect the blood then what exactly is its role? I've heard it has a part in the production of testosterone. Is this true of all dietary cholesterol?

Also, based on the labels I've read a standard large egg (70g) typically consists of:

-90 calories
-5g fat
   -2g saturated
   -1g poly
   -2g mono
-6g protein
-around 80mg cholesterol

In searching around the internet however, I find many sites with completely different numbers. It can be difficul to find consistency in nutrition labels/analyses!


----------



## Jodi (Jul 30, 2010)

Cholesterol is a fat and it can't dissolve in the bloodstream.  LDL is one of the lipoproteins created in the liver to carry cholesterol through the body via the bloodstream. So basically our liver creates the lipoproteins. 

Yes, cholesterol is very important part of creating testosterone.  Ironically though, high cholesterol lowers testosterone levels lol.


----------



## gtbmed (Jul 30, 2010)

I don't think saturated fat will be too big of a problem.  Like you said, I'm not eating other significant sources of sat. fat.

Anyway, I think I undershot on my calories a bit when I came up with the original idea.  I might add another protein shake because I'm feeling satiated with the food I'm currently eating.


----------



## Jodi (Jul 30, 2010)

Jodi said:


> *Dietary **fats *and cholesterol have little effect on blood cholesterol levels unless you are predisposed.  Sat fats have such a bad rap.  Each egg actually only has 1.5 grams of saturated fat out of the entire 5g of fat that an egg has.  That is so minor an even at 10 eggs a day.



By the way I need to change this statement.  Dietary fats DO effect blood cholesterol.  Dietary cholesterol doesn't.


----------



## Jodi (Jul 30, 2010)

gtbmed said:


> I don't think saturated fat will be too big of a problem.  Like you said, I'm not eating other significant sources of sat. fat.
> 
> Anyway, I think I undershot on my calories a bit when I came up with the original idea.  I might add another protein shake because I'm feeling satiated with the food I'm currently eating.


I think you are just fine with the sat fats too.

You need more veggies though


----------



## SUPERFLY1234 (Aug 1, 2010)

gtbmed said:


> The past few years, my appetite for meat has declined.  I just don't like eating meat much anymore.  Is a diet with eggs, milk, and whey enough to make up for it?  I also like beans/lentils which can be decent protein sources.
> 
> Would this diet work?  Current trying to bulk a bit.
> 
> ...




Instead of peanut butter, try Quinoa. it has less cal from fat and has way more nutrients and essential amino acids . I am 90% vegetarian.  Instead of drinking cows milk try goats milk.


----------



## Phineas (Aug 1, 2010)

SUPERFLY1234 said:


> Instead of peanut butter, try Quinoa. it has less cal from fat and has way more nutrients and essential amino acids . I am 90% vegetarian.  Instead of drinking cows milk try goats milk.



I agree that Quinoa is a useful food, but how is it an alternative to PB? They're two completely different nutrient sources. Besides, what's wrong with PB? It's a bodybuilding diet staple.


----------



## gtbmed (Aug 1, 2010)

Why would I care whether the cals come from fat or not?

2 tbsp. of peanut butter isn't a significant source of calories anyway.


----------



## SUPERFLY1234 (Aug 2, 2010)

I love PB, but as in protein and nutrient, it does not have enough. i prefer eating beans, almonds instead.


----------



## danzik17 (Aug 2, 2010)

When you say meat, do you just mean the big two (beef and poultry)?  What about fish?


----------



## gtbmed (Aug 2, 2010)

danzik17 said:


> When you say meat, do you just mean the big two (beef and poultry)?  What about fish?



I'm OK with fish, but I don't really like to cook it myself.  I do supplement with fish oils everyday.


----------



## pablorivera (Aug 2, 2010)

I was going to ask the same thing because chicken and eggs are my primary sources (aside from trace proteins in other foods.) Not so much beef because getting good cuts is expensive and I can't stand ground beef (the low-quality "mystery meat" type).


----------



## gtbmed (Aug 2, 2010)

pablorivera said:


> I was going to ask the same thing because chicken and eggs are my primary sources (aside from trace proteins in other foods.) Not so much beef because getting good cuts is expensive and I can't stand ground beef (the low-quality "mystery meat" type).



I don't see how this is the same thing...  Chicken is a meat after all.  I also can't stand it - it's so dry and impossible to season.


----------



## pablorivera (Aug 2, 2010)

gtbmed said:


> I don't see how this is the same thing... Chicken is a meat after all. I also can't stand it - it's so dry and impossible to season.


 
I was referring to this:



> When you say meat, do you just mean the big two (beef and poultry)? What about fish?


----------



## blergs. (Aug 2, 2010)

The diet should work fine.
I have not eaten meat (or fish for that matter cept fish ols) for over 7 years.
and have been putting on a steady 10-20lb every year still of muscle.
I dont liek eggs ether.
i mean if its in the cake or bread i dont care but i dont cook them up and eat them.

I get my protein from just about everything else.
whey making up like 60% of it.


----------



## danzik17 (Aug 2, 2010)

gtbmed said:


> I don't see how this is the same thing...  Chicken is a meat after all.  I also can't stand it - it's so dry and impossible to season.



You're doing it wrong son.  Try taking 1LB or so of chicken, put it on a rice cooker with 1/2 cup dry rice, enough water, onions, soy sauce, potatoes, brocolli, and anything else you want in there.

Easy to make and delicious.


----------



## gtbmed (Aug 2, 2010)

See, that just doesn't sound appetizing to me.  Rice and chicken sounds about as dry and unappealing as it can get.

I've eaten a lot of chicken before.  I almost always bake it on a fairly low heat to try and get it to retain the juices.  I try marinating it, rubbing it, etc. but I just can't make it taste good.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 2, 2010)

gtbmed said:


> See, that just doesn't sound appetizing to me.  Rice and chicken sounds about as dry and unappealing as it can get.
> 
> I've eaten a lot of chicken before.  I almost always bake it on a fairly low heat to try and get it to retain the juices.  I try marinating it, rubbing it, etc. but I just can't make it taste good.



You don't cook chicken slowly unless you are smoking it.  You need to sear it then cook it at about 375 until its done.  Grilled chicken is the best!


----------



## danzik17 (Aug 2, 2010)

gtbmed said:


> See, that just doesn't sound appetizing to me.  Rice and chicken sounds about as dry and unappealing as it can get.
> 
> I've eaten a lot of chicken before.  I almost always bake it on a fairly low heat to try and get it to retain the juices.  I try marinating it, rubbing it, etc. but I just can't make it taste good.



It's more work, but how about trying to smoke or slow roast something?  There's guys here that are ridiculous at smoking meats, and I can say that once every couple of weeks I make like 4LBS of my own roast beef.  It comes out juicy and delicious - red as can be.  Takes about 5-6 hours though.


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 3, 2010)

Dry Chicken means overcooked.


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Aug 3, 2010)

Jodi said:


> You don't cook chicken slowly unless you are smoking it.  You need to sear it then cook it at about 375 until its done.  Grilled chicken is the best!



Exactly, you have to seal in the juices if you want chicken to remain moist. I love to throw chicken with skin remaining on a super hot grill, let it "seal" for 5 minutes then reduce the temp to medium-low, remove the browned skin and eat it that way.



What do you do to season your eggs? They seem a little bland on their own as well. Perhaps try the same seasoning on your chicken. It can be difficult to season chicken, but if you use some sort of bacteria (the healthy kind like yogurt), an acid (like lemon or vinegar) and spices to marinade for 2+ hrs in the fridge, it will be more flavourful.


----------



## gtbmed (Aug 3, 2010)

Eggs are bland for sure, but they're very easy to season.  I just toss in a ton of pepper and I'm fine with them.  I might add some hot sauce.

The problems with chicken are multiple.  FIrst, I don't like the texture, even when it isn't dry.  Second, I don't like the taste and it takes a lot of effort to marinate.  Third, it's more expensive than the alternative (eggs).


----------



## alphasteel (Aug 5, 2010)

gtbmed said:


> The past few years, my appetite for meat has declined.  I just don't like eating meat much anymore.  Is a diet with eggs, milk, and whey enough to make up for it?  I also like beans/lentils which can be decent protein sources.
> 
> Would this diet work?  Current trying to bulk a bit.
> 
> ...



Hey Fam, id recommend eating lost of cooked split peas.  They got lots of fiber and protein


----------



## awhites1 (Aug 5, 2010)

gtbmed said:


> Eggs are bland for sure, but they're very easy to season.  I just toss in a ton of pepper and I'm fine with them.  I might add some hot sauce.
> 
> The problems with chicken are multiple.  FIrst, I don't like the texture, even when it isn't dry.  Second, I don't like the taste and it takes a lot of effort to marinate.  Third, it's more expensive than the alternative (eggs).



well dont eat it


----------



## fraseram (Aug 7, 2010)

quinoa is a good source of protein actually and is a LOADED good for you food.... so is natural PB though HMMMMM 
I am a veggie myself


----------



## Built (Aug 7, 2010)

I've read the high-protein claim about quinoa all over the net, and while I think it's a perfectly valid carb-choice, quinoa is actually a very poor source of protein. 

I checked. 

http://www.nal.usda.gov/fnic/foodcomp/search/
*1 cup cooked quinoa (185g):*
132.48g water
222 calories
8.14g protein
3.55g fat
39.41g carbohydrate
5.2g fibre

*1 cup uncooked quinoa (170g): *
22.58g water
626 calories
10.32g fat
24g protein
109.07g carbohydrate
11.9g fibre

*Summary*: of the *626 calories contained in one cup of dry, raw quinoa, only 15% of them come from protein*. While this is higher than, say, rice (one cup of raw, medium-grain brown rice has 14.25g protein and 688 calories), quinoa far from qualifies as a high-protein food. Were I to consume four cups of this stuff a day, my protein wouldn't crack 100g and I'd be on bulking calories!


----------



## Built (Aug 7, 2010)

Peanut butter is also a lousy source for protein, although an excellent source of fat. From the USDA nutrient database:

*One cup of dry roasted peanuts without salt (146 g):*
2.26g water
854 calories
34.57g protein
72.50g fat
31.40g carbohydrate	
11.7g fibre

*Summary*: peanuts (or natural peanut butter, if there is nothing in it but peanuts) produce 16% of their calories from protein (just slightly higher than brown rice, but lower than quinoa), 15% from carbohydrate and 76% from fat. Cup for cup, peanuts provide as much fibre as quinoa. 

*Conclusion: *
Quinoa is a rich source of carbohydrate and fibre that contributes a little bit of protein and fat to your diet. 
Peanut butter is a rich source of fat and fibre that contributes a little bit of protein and carbohydrate to your diet. 
Neither provides sufficient protein per calorie to act as a large contributor to protein intake.


----------



## MDR (Aug 7, 2010)

I eat a couple handfuls of salt-free peanuts every day for the fat (about 1/2 cup).


----------



## gtbmed (Aug 7, 2010)

Built said:


> Peanut butter is also a lousy source for protein, although an excellent source of fat. From the USDA nutrient database:
> 
> *One cup of dry roasted peanuts without salt (146 g):*
> 2.26g water
> ...



Exactly - peanut butter doesn't really serve as a protein source for me.  It's a fat source and it tastes good so I put it in protein shakes.  I get most of my protein from eggs and milk.  I don't see the need for quinoa or anything like that unless I want to up my calories and get sick of eggs.


----------



## Strom (Aug 8, 2010)

10 extra large eggs a day. My stomac would be turning and the gas.  LOL
You can also add tufo and cottege chesse.  But bulking up your protein is to low.  You should shoot for 190gm.



gtbmed said:


> The past few years, my appetite for meat has declined.  I just don't like eating meat much anymore.  Is a diet with eggs, milk, and whey enough to make up for it?  I also like beans/lentils which can be decent protein sources.
> 
> Would this diet work?  Current trying to bulk a bit.
> 
> ...


----------



## Built (Aug 8, 2010)

LMAO you really think the extra twenty grams of protein will make all the difference?

gtbmed, you're fine. You may wish to bump the protein up a bit for cutting, but for bulking you're golden.


----------



## Strom (Aug 8, 2010)

IainDaniel said:


> Dry Chicken means overcooked.



Exactly,  invest in a dutch oven (there cheap).  stream broil and seasonings!


----------



## fraseram (Aug 8, 2010)

I like quinoa as a GRAIN because of the extra punch it serves BUT no your right its not THE source in itself 
PB again I use it bc it is a healthy fat that tastes good and again has an extra punch.... I actually prefer raw walnuts as a nut choice and pumpkin seeds  ( LOVE them on a salad ) I myself dont eat any meat like yourself eggs and whey (with a little tofu ) are my main sources


----------



## Built (Aug 8, 2010)

fraseram said:


> I like quinoa as a GRAIN because of the extra punch it serves BUT no your right its not THE source in itself
> PB again I use it bc it is a healthy fat that tastes good and again has an extra punch.... I actually prefer raw walnuts as a nut choice and pumpkin seeds  ( LOVE them on a salad ) I myself dont eat any meat like yourself eggs and whey (with a little tofu ) are my main sources



Sure, but you offered both these foods in response to the OP asking about *protein *sources:



fraseram said:


> *quinoa is a good source of protein *actually and is a LOADED good for you food.... so is natural PB though HMMMMM
> I am a veggie myself



I eat a lot of walnuts too, very healthy fat source and I find them more satiating than peanuts - although I LOVE my Adam's crunchy, with salt. You ever tried it on a chunk of Fuji apple? OMG it's like CANDY!


----------



## Merkaba (Aug 8, 2010)

chicken on a woodfired grill.....   Easy way to get it in. 

And yes if your chicken is dry its over cooked.


----------



## fraseram (Aug 9, 2010)

When I offer those as protein I was thinking of using them the way I do as a veggie (notice I said 'good' not 'great') 
They offer some extra bang in the protein dept (since we eat grains any way why not choose more than have more protein? !!! ) but no are not the be all end all 
soy nuts too are a good thing ... WAY more protein than other nuts (not beans but NUTS)


----------



## Built (Aug 9, 2010)

Sure thing. 

I'd advise against soy as a protein source, especially for an athlete. Soy has been shown to reduce testosterone in males.


----------



## superted (Aug 9, 2010)

Eat this then

Guaranteed to put hairs on your chest

Took some time to perfect but i think you will agreed

I pulled it off in the end






YouTube Video











*FTFW*


----------



## yeksetm (Aug 9, 2010)

That is messed up!!! Trust an Australian to drink that shit and not gag!


----------



## superted (Aug 9, 2010)

yeksetm said:


> That is messed up!!! Trust an Australian to drink that shit and not gag!



Oi oi....

Im British mate

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/genxxl-gear/112543-gen-x-log-pictures.html#post2044064


----------



## yeksetm (Aug 9, 2010)

superted said:


> Oi oi....
> 
> Im British mate
> 
> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/genxxl-gear/112543-gen-x-log-pictures.html#post2044064




My apologies I thought I heard the twang of an Aussie accent!! I bet your Football team couldn't drink that concoction!


----------



## Strom (Aug 9, 2010)

Built said:


> LMAO you really think the extra twenty grams of protein will make all the difference?
> 
> gtbmed, you're fine. You may wish to bump the protein up a bit for cutting, but for bulking you're golden.



You dont...  Explain?


----------



## superted (Aug 9, 2010)

Day 117 inj cycle

The Road to recovery

Proviron 50mg ED
Test E 750mg EW
EQ 300mg EW
Anavar 95mg ED
Tren E 300mg EW

Weight
Waist  33 -4.4” 
BP    120 / 70

CHEST

Ok this is how it went down

200mcg of Clen
2 scoops ASGT
20 minutes later
3/4 cup oats raisin banana tea spoon honey 2 scccps whey isolate

1 scoop Purple Wraath taken during WO and Post
upon finishing WO finished PW and took 3 caps of SLIN

Flat Bench

135 x 12      90secs
225 x 8        90secs
275 x 5        3 min
315 x 5        3 min
385 x 5 F     90secs Matched existing PR not bad with dodgy shoulder
315 x 10 F   90 secs
222 x 12 F   

Incline bench cable Flys 90 sec rest
70lb Drop set to 30lb

Cables from the bottom 90 sec rest
60lb drop set to 30

Set of crossover to failure
50lb x 25

Cant tell if my shoulder hurts or not that NO Infuse is no joke... I was so swole it was painful

30 minutes after slin
2 scoops whey isolate 1/4 cups raisins 1/2 scoop waxymaize banana
50g P 80g C

Steak and asparagus to follow in 60 minutes

Heres some pictures from the gym but had hard time holding camera steady


----------



## Built (Aug 9, 2010)

Built said:


> LMAO you really think the extra twenty grams of protein will make all the difference?
> 
> gtbmed, you're fine. You may wish to bump the protein up a bit for cutting, but for bulking you're golden.





Strom said:


> You dont...  Explain?




It's easier to stay nitrogen-positive while bulking. Now I'm assuming we all know to keep protein at least at 1g/lb lbm here. In a surplus, this is likely ample. In a deficit, more protein than this version of "normal" is almost certainly better. 

In a deficit, you don't want to catabolize muscle. 
So bulking = high protein; 
cutting = increase your protein.


----------

